

Ask HN: How do people working on advance technologies get their help? - shubhamjain

I am a web developer and have always got my problems solved with Google or Stackoverflow. Sometimes, I have got stuck for long hours but only for my own silliness. I believe that is because the web operates on much higher level of abstraction and has an extensive community online.<p>I wonder how do people working on advanced &#x2F; low level realms of programming like audio processing, embedded computing or robotics get their help? provided the online community is quite small since you are dealing with a specific low level kind of programming.
======
trvd1707
I was discussing something similar with my brother past week. He works with
real time data acquisition and analysis of large streams of data and he has a
hard time finding hardware and software appropriate for his needs. He has to
network with other people in his industry a lot, also with vendors in
conferences and fairs. I though that is is a shame that there is no forum with
people from other industries that deal with similar problems that they could
share ideas, cooperate and evolve together. Very big companies have enough
funds to invest in research centers and on basic research at the academic
environment, but for the smaller companies and individuals it is very hard.

------
informatimago
It's easy: they use their brains!

